# Devils Lake Fishing Report 5/21



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Welcome PWT Anglers to Devils Lake!!! As water temps continue to rise, the fishing
continues to pick up on Devils Lake. Most anglers are working shallow water
pitching cranks or jigs for post spawn walleyes. Some of the better areas include
most all of Pelican Lake, the smaller bays in the Flats such as Howards Bay and Holy
Bay, the Doc Hagen's area, the north end of Six Mile Bay, the bridges of Six Mile
and Hwy 20, the Ft. Totten area and Knudson's Bay, Wolfords Bay, and Mission Bay. 
In these areas anglers are pitching esko's, #5 shad raps, #7 countdowns, salmo
hornets and perch, or jigs tipped with minnows, leeches, or powerbait. Look for
rocky areas and those with new cattail growth. Anglers are also reporting catching
nice fish in the trees with slip bobbers. Pike continue to be caught in along with
walleyes in most areas of the lake. Shore fisherman are picking up pike on cranks,
daredevils, and smelt or herring. White bass action is just starting to pick up in
Channel A. Anglers are also finding small schools scattered around the lake. 
Chartruese or white jigs tipped with minnows works well as do blue and chrome or
firetire cranks. Stop on in and check out the areas most complete line of tackle. 
Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!!


----------

